# Toxic insurance inquiry



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

I asked Uber if there was any insurance for a minor accident like the torn vinyl front bumper cover on my car. The answer is No, $1,000 deductible far exceeds the cost to repair, and BTW, you are cut off until your do the full accident workup and show it is repaired.

So, it seems like Uber's message to us is "No matter how much the wife nags, Never tell Uber about small accidents."


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Well said, well said


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

David Pickett said:


> So, it seems like Uber's message to us is ..."Never tell Uber about small accidents."


And learn how to use photo-shop for you auto-body repairs.


----------



## David Pickett (Nov 2, 2015)

I was busy getting 50 rides in 30 days for my grandson's coincidental Lyft invite. The $800+ bumper cover repair is going to mess with my profit/loss for a while, lots of $0.54 miles. Luckily Lyft rates are the old, higher Uber rates! Because 75% of Uber's $0.85 a mile is $0.6375, but for Lyft's $1.10, it is $0.825 . . . ! Alas, if I had signed before Jan 1, Lyft would be 80%. Like Uber, Lyft has luckier old drivers and less lucky new ones.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

David Pickett said:


> Like Uber, Lyft has luckier old drivers and less lucky new ones.


Not to worry...the luckier old Uber Drivers are gradually being replaced by less lucky new ones.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

David Pickett said:


> I was busy getting 50 rides in 30 days


Sorry, but 50 trips in 30 days is not what ANYONE would consider "busy". hehe


----------

